# install FreeBSD, Windows XP, Ubuntu



## ramakrishna (Sep 2, 2012)

How to install FreeBSD 8.3, Windows XP and Ubuntu 12.04 in my laptop?
My laptop hard disk consists of one primary partition and one extended partition.
The extended partition consists of five logical drives.
Then how to install FreeBSD 8.3, Windows XP and Ubuntu 12.04 in my laptop?


----------



## vermaden (Sep 2, 2012)

Create 4 primary partitions, 1 for FreeBSD, 2 for Linux, 3 for XP and 4 for NTFS or FAT32 partition to share files between all those systems.

First install XP, then FreeBSD, then Linux and use Linux GRUB bootloader for bootmenu between these systems.


----------



## ramakrishna (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.
What about my laptop present partitions? Can I install these three operating systems in my laptop?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 2, 2012)

Back up and reformat.  Or just use VM software, where none of that is necessary.


----------



## mamalos (Sep 4, 2012)

All three operating systems have a bootloader that supports booting all of them. So, the, the final choice doesn't matter. Maybe vermaden's way is the more straightforward one, but there are even windows boot managers available (such as EasyBCD) that boot windows, linux and freebsd as well!?


----------



## ramakrishna (Sep 5, 2012)

My question is can i install two operatins systems in one extended partition?


----------



## vermaden (Sep 5, 2012)

ramakrishna

Installing operating system into an extended partition is bad. Installing TWO operating systems over one extended partition is horrible


----------



## Majorix (Sep 11, 2012)

@ramakrishna:
Newer versions of Linux allow installing to logical partitions.

@vermaden:
Like with ramakrishna, I don't see any reason not to use that extended partition to install different versions of Linux.


----------



## vermaden (Sep 12, 2012)

Majorix said:
			
		

> @vermaden:
> Like with ramakrishna, I don't see any reason not to use that extended partition to install different versions of Linux.



I do not see the point of installing several versions of Linux on the same box, if You want to test them, use VirtualBox, or KVM ... or at least use LVM instead of extended partitions.


----------



## overmind (Sep 19, 2012)

Is it possible to install XP (32 bits), FreeBSD and Linux using GPT? The problem that I see it XP 32 bits will not work with GPT but maybe it could be tricked do boot using grub? In OSX it is possible to do that, via bootcamp which kind of allow mixed MBR/GPT partitions, but I don't know for sure, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## ines (Sep 20, 2012)

*Boot-Menu*

Hello,

I am new at BSD, coming from MS Windows.
I wanna have stable and powerful system.

DVD has been created yet, image from this WebSite.

After boot I created partitions,
installed packages and done some configuration.
Installation succeeded but boot menu is not possible ...

How do I create or modify boot menu for entries having Windows + FreeBSD
while running FreeBSD install DVD and not having anything else?

The question has been placed and asnwered yet,
but I will NOT use LinuX.

If you can help, please do.
Thank you very much

/Ines


----------



## ines (Sep 20, 2012)

*Getting started*

I just RTFM (read the fantastic manual) to get success.
Read chapter 13.3 in handbook!


----------

